# Vermeer 206 Motor Change.



## snowyman (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone ever changed the original 20HP Magnum motor on a Vermeer 206 stump grinder to a 20 or 25HP Command motor.

Only guy I know that's done it has retired & I can't contact him.

I've got a good deal on a new motor, but I was told once there are a few changes you have to do. It's a good old machine, I've had it since new & the only one who has ever used it.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the main difference is the mount bolts are closer together on the command engine compared to the magnum so you would have to drill new holes. Crankshaft center line should be the same. I have not replaced one on the Vermeer you listed but have done them on other brands like dosco and Carlton.

Scott


----------



## brushbandit (Jan 9, 2009)

You have to make sure the crankshaft dia. and length is the same on the new motor as it is on the Magnum. Mounting the motor shouldn't be too hard, you may have to drill holes or make a plate, etc.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 10, 2009)

What Arborquip said is correct. Same height and diameter - smaller footprint - easy swap!


----------



## snowyman (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm going to order it tomorrow. Got a price interstate $200 less than here [after shipping] & they are including the heavy duty air filter, so I'll see how it goes.

Gonna save heaps on oil.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jan 11, 2009)

Make sure it comes witha muffler. most new Kohlers dont you have to order it seperatly.

Scott


----------



## Plyscamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I made the conversion years ago on a 206 with a 25HP. Re drill the holes and you will need to fabricate a new oil drain with pipe and elbows. You can also add the electric clutch from a SC252 with out much work. Belts keep constant tension and last longer with the electric clutch.


----------

